# Good Morning MP'rs



## TexasMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, good morning. I ran out of grass a few days ago. I had gifted some to my nephew. He went out and bought me some dro. Needless to say, I be stoned at the moment. Feeling good vibes. Hoping some of those good vibes rubs off in here. :ignore:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 20, 2011)

morning.... while y'all be "rubbin'" I'm going to work. play nice. 
OHC


----------



## Jericho (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning Tex. Well its 2.30pm here but didn't get up long ago. Got to love wake n baking on ya days off. 

Have a good one.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> morning.... while y'all be "rubbin'" I'm going to work. play nice.
> OHC


You slid that in there pretty slick didnt ya?


----------



## roadapple (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning TM.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

roadapple said:
			
		

> Morning TM.


Morning.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 20, 2011)

Peanut butt, Tex!

View attachment pbutter.jpg


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Peanut butt, Tex!
> 
> View attachment 158229


I would never have to work another day in my life if I had a tongue like Peanut Butt there. :holysheep:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Well its 2.30pm here but didn't get up long ago.



I was up at 2am for work :doh: 

Morning Tex  

eace:


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I was up at 2am for work :doh:
> 
> Morning Tex
> 
> eace:


Morning HIE.


----------



## oldone (Jan 20, 2011)

morning  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2011)

Good Morning Tex,
I got your good vibes and am sending you back some more.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 20, 2011)

good morning fellow mp'ers. hope everyone has a good day


----------



## budculese (Jan 20, 2011)

morning buzz is my fav


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 20, 2011)

morning all,, good vibes are just ozzing from this thread!!!  
Have a good day


----------



## animal454 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning Tex. How are those stash boxes coming??


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I would never have to work another day in my life if I had a tongue like Peanut Butt there. :holysheep:


 
Aint that the truth.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

animal454 said:
			
		

> Morning Tex. How are those stash boxes coming??


Slow, I've been going to a furniture builders shop the last few days learning how to play with some of the big machinery. I ran the molder today. I ran 2000 feet of ½" cove molding through it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2011)

:ciao::48::48::48::48::48::48::48:48::48:

That aught to get the party started


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning Again!!!!!!!! Today my goal is to put out ONLY good vibes. I got my dander up yesterday and failed. Today, I will not let my gander be goosed. So, I fed the chickens, threw oats at the tall fellers, ran back inside and now I have a nice warm cup of coffee. About to hit the ole pipe.

Good Morning.


----------



## oldone (Jan 21, 2011)

morning tex.  :48: :48:


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 21, 2011)

oldone said:
			
		

> morning tex.  :48: :48:


Morning.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 21, 2011)

Mornin TM. :smoke1:
I got the coffee a brewin, kid fed and off to school, fed the horse while tokin a 1/2 a doob left in the ashtray from last night, grabbed coffee and bouncing back and forth from here to the news. Then its off to work or a hike in the woods.  I love being self employed. LOL
Hope everyone has a great day.
:48:
Be safe on that moulder man...1000 ways to have a bad day with one of those.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 21, 2011)

good morning everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning Tex, it is a new day alright. you can be your best self, and if that doesn't work, smoke till you are?


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (Jan 22, 2011)

Good morning everyone 32*F...wake & Bake


BHC #92510


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 22, 2011)

Morning, again.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 22, 2011)

morning, sunny and 32


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2011)

Morning all we alive to see another day so lets start it ths way:48::48:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 22, 2011)

Morning everyone 

4.30am and I am just going out the door to work :doh: 

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2011)

Have a good day if you can have a good day while working. HIE


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 23, 2011)

Morning. My coffee pot has kaput. Now I have to get dressed and go into town to get a coffee pot before I get to shooting things around here.


----------



## starwarz (Jan 23, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> Morning. My coffee pot has kaput. Now I have to get dressed and go into town to get a coffee pot before I get to shooting things around here.


 
Morning Tex, can ya spare a cup?  Still trying to warm up after snowboarding in -10*f yesterday.  It was well worth it, powder for days which is rare in these parts..


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 23, 2011)

starwarz said:
			
		

> Morning Tex, can ya spare a cup?  Still trying to warm up after snowboarding in -10*f yesterday.  It was well worth it, powder for days which is rare in these parts..


I've got one of the local gals going to the country store to bring us back some cups of coffee. I am surprised she is going, I was supposed to go visit her last night and forgot. She called pissed off this morning and I somehow talked her into coffee. Hope she aint peeing in it.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 23, 2011)

morning everyone.

hey tex just take the cup she's drinking out of that way you don't get the pee cup.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 23, 2011)

LMAO Tex......:holysheep:


----------



## niteshft (Jan 23, 2011)

oops, and good mornin.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 23, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> morning everyone.
> 
> hey tex just take the cup she's drinking out of that way you don't get the pee cup.


I did do just that. She did drink out of the other cup. Thats a good sign. She is on her way to her house to get some chicken and brisket to put on the smoker. I will supply the spare ribs and Lone Star. I guess she is inviting some of our mutual friends/fiends


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 23, 2011)

Watch out Tex she might be setting to up for a Micky and you'll wake up with a Hicky

Good Morning all


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 23, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Watch out Tex she might be setting to up for a Micky and you'll wake up with a Hicky
> 
> Good Morning all


Her and I been there done that. We threw the shirts away along time ago. We mostly just cuss at each other now and have the occasional grudge match. Works most the time. She has been known to contact gals I am flirting with and threaten them. I dont get that part. Anyway, she is fun to party with.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 23, 2011)

Sound like she is still staking her claim.

Are those bells I hear?:laugh:


----------



## starwarz (Jan 23, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> She has been known to contact gals I am flirting with and threaten them. I dont get that part. Anyway, she is fun to party with.


 
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIc2yLdGFOM

similar but opposite of your situation..


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 23, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Sound like she is still staking her claim.
> 
> Are those bells I hear?:laugh:


No, no wedding bells. Her & I have been playing this game for a long while now. She does her thing too, only I dont interrupt. I think that pisses her off too. :doh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 23, 2011)

Wasn't that a White dress she was carrying in?


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 23, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Wasn't that a White dress she was carrying in?


me no comprende


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 24, 2011)

Well good morning everybody. I woke up unmarried yet once again. I ran everybody off a little after midnight.


----------



## oldone (Jan 24, 2011)

morning.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 25, 2011)

Good morning ye ole pot heads.


----------



## the chef (Jan 25, 2011)

Morn........ol coot of a pothead!


----------



## niteshft (Jan 25, 2011)

Mornin all, and a good one it is.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 25, 2011)

morning and good night lol ive been up all night planing my new tent grow.got me all pumped but im crashin hard.. nighty nighty time


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 25, 2011)

good morning everyone. i tried to work this morning but the rain decided i needed to come home. can't argue with that


----------



## my my (Jan 25, 2011)

Good Day!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 27, 2011)

Good Night MP'ers

:48:


----------



## niteshft (Jan 28, 2011)

Good mornin, it's 3:58 am and I caught a buz. Back to bed if alls quiet.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooood Morning.


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2011)

Yuuuuuuuuup!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 28, 2011)

Good Morning to you! :48:


----------



## niteshft (Jan 28, 2011)

Just couldn't get up this morn, a little under the weather so good afternoon all.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 29, 2011)

¿Que paso mi amigos?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 29, 2011)

good morning mp'ers


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Afternoon.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't be blue if you just got up
A few of these:tokie::bong1: and you'll cheer right up


----------

